# anxious about holiday flight



## Twin Fraser (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, im 21 from scotland, i have had ibs since i was 15 and had real problems with it when i was at school and college and had every test imaginable done to try and figure out what was wrong.I am able to live with it now and usually joke about it which helps but when i go out always have to make sure where the nearest toilet is and if im going somewhere far from home make sure i have my loperamide pills (immodium).Ive always had problems with public transport especially buses and planes, im going on holiday to dominican republic in the summer and as its a 9hour flight im very anxious about it, mostly because if i had an accident there would be no where to go and everyone would notice (eventough ive never had an accident before) fairenough there are toilets on the plane and i have checked the layout etc already and i could take spare change of clothes. but for some reason im getting increasingly anxious about this and need some advise to try help me look forward to this holiday instead of worrying so much.has anyone else had similar problems? or any advise? if so would be happy to hear from you thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS issues can trigger anxiety.If you cannot control the anxiety on your own (with some relaxation techniques or meditation or other things like that) it may be worth talking to the doctor. You might need some medication to help keep you calm during the trip or to keep you calm before the trip.If you eat light for a couple of days before the trip (avoid anything that sets off your IBS) and take your Imodium BEFORE you get on the plane (so it will help keep things under control, and knowing you took it should calm the anxiety) that should keep you from having problems.


----------



## Twin Fraser (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, usually my ibs doesnt bother me to much but this had me quite worried because it isnt a usual day to day thing and i had panic attacks last time i was on a plane.thanks for your help.


----------



## chazmonet (Jan 27, 2010)

Twin Fraser, you might think about asking your doctor for some anti-anxiety meds for the flight. I also get nervous about my ibs while flying which is unfortunate because I take long flights at least a few times a year. Although I haven't had to take any meds for my last two flights, I used to take clonazepam before flying. Clonazepam is a tranquilizer that makes your body feel very relaxed, this helps stop ibs attacks caused by stress/anxiety. Of course there are side effects: addictive, withdrawl, etc. But you might ask your doctor.


----------



## Twin Fraser (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for your advise i will ask when i next see him


----------



## jazz bass (Mar 27, 2010)

if I have to fly, I always take a handful of immodium before I leave for the airport. Maybe pop a couple more right before. Maybe it's a mental thing, but it helps me relax a bit.


----------

